
On the etymology of 'Bug' - sajid
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/1077319108620894208
======
eesmith
"The terminology of a “bug” is usually attributed to Grace Hopper in 1945, but
this seems to indicate it was in airplane terminology years earlier."

??? It goes back to at least Edison.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bug#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_bug#History)
quotes him as writing in 1878:

> It has been just so in all of my inventions. The first step is an intuition,
> and comes with a burst, then difficulties arise—this thing gives out and [it
> is] then that "Bugs"—as such little faults and difficulties are called—show
> themselves and months of intense watching, study and labor are requisite
> before commercial success or failure is certainly reached.[3]

The Hopper story is "First actual case of bug being found", tongue-in-cheek
because the bug was actually caused by a bug, instead of metaphorically so.

